# I Won a $6k Photo-Gear Giveaway!!!



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

Still can't believe it's real. I had to do some proper research on the B2 system, as I know nothing about them. So excited!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2015)

Whoa! Congrats!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 2, 2015)

Dude.......so jealous.

I'm gonna change my last name to Snyder real quick and swoop in on that.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2015)

I was under the impression that nobody actually ever won these things!

From now on, I'm entering EVERYTHING.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2015)

You suck! 











That is seriously cool dude!!!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice to win something but maybe not knowing much about them is because - they're in Sweden.

Acc. to their Terms & Conditions any disputes would be under the jurisdiction of the courts of Sweden. If site users feel their photos or intellectual property rights were violated by usage on the site the user should submit required information - to an address in Sweden.

At least you didn't pay for it... hope you enjoy it (I just wouldn't give them your pictures!).


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2015)

Of course $5000 in Profoto gear is equivalent to what... $100 in other gear.  That should get you one flash tube and a new lightstand?  Maybe?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 2, 2015)

"Ebay here I come!" LOL.


Seriously though, that's awesome man. I've never won anything near that awesome. 

You have a lot of research ahead of you! Congrats and look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2015)

I hate you.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow dude, congrats!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

waday said:


> Whoa! Congrats!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

jake337 said:


> Dude.......so jealous.
> 
> I'm gonna change my last name to Snyder real quick and swoop in on that.



Never! I'll never let you steal it from me [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I was under the impression that nobody actually ever won these things!
> 
> From now on, I'm entering EVERYTHING.



Right? I don't know anyone who wins these things? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You suck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No way! I don't suck! Just got super lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Of course $5000 in Profoto gear is equivalent to what... $100 in other gear.  That should get you one flash tube and a new lightstand?  Maybe?



I'm not sure I follow..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2015)

Just a tongue-in-cheek comment about the price of their gear compared to more mainstream names.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2015)

I always wonder what exactly you get with these super high-end brand names. I know that my Metal/Flashpoints are not super consistent. But is Profoto and Broncolor THAT much better than Bowens or Elinchrome?

You can only get so consistent before is literally does not matter.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 2, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I always wonder what exactly you get with these super high-end brand names. I know that my Metal/Flashpoints are not super consistent. But is Profoto and Broncolor THAT much better than Bowens or Elinchrome?
> 
> You can only get so consistent before is literally does not matter.


Ferrari > GTR > Mustang > Civic

You get what you pay for


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> Ferrari > GTR > Mustang > Civic
> 
> You get what you pay for




Contax -> Leica -> Nikon -> Canon

Not always.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I always wonder what exactly you get with these super high-end brand names. I know that my Metal/Flashpoints are not super consistent. But is Profoto and Broncolor THAT much better than Bowens or Elinchrome?
> 
> *You can only get so consistent before is literally does not matter*.


 Absolutely; the law of diminishing returns.  I can buy SEVERAL 2400 w/s heads for my Speedo gear on eBay for the price of a single Profot flashtube.  Would I like Profoto gear?  Youbetcherlife!  Do I *NEED* Profoto (or Broncolor) gear?  No.  Would I ever buy it?  Only if I won the lottery.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Just a tongue-in-cheek comment about the price of their gear compared to more mainstream names.



Ohh ok ok. Yeah, their stuff is highly expensive, too much so for me to even consider it. Pretty excited to use its high speed sync and extra power to overpower the sun. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I always wonder what exactly you get with these super high-end brand names. I know that my Metal/Flashpoints are not super consistent. But is Profoto and Broncolor THAT much better than Bowens or Elinchrome?
> ...



Exactly how I feel. I couldn't even justify the expense on Alienbee's, let alone profoto... But this time, I won the lottery. [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I always wonder what exactly you get with these super high-end brand names. I know that my Metal/Flashpoints are not super consistent. But is Profoto and Broncolor THAT much better than Bowens or Elinchrome?
> 
> You can only get so consistent before is literally does not matter.



I'll be doing some reviews and all that of them, for sure. It's a huge step up over my SB700/600 setup, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow you lucky dog!


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 2, 2015)

Adding the Profoto, your kit is looking pretty nice. The Profoto units were the first thing that caught my eye in this Shotkit:
http://shotkit.com/mike-kelley/?utm_campaign=Shotkit&utm_content=Crazy+Architecture+Gear+and+Fuji+X+Wedding+Shooters,+[[firstname]]&utm_medium=email&utm_source=getresponse​congrats.
​


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 2, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Adding the Profoto, your kit is looking pretty nice. The Profoto units were the first thing that caught my eye in this Shotkit:
> http://shotkit.com/mike-kelley/?utm_campaign=Shotkit&utm_content=Crazy+Architecture+Gear+and+Fuji+X+Wedding+Shooters,+[[firstname]]&utm_medium=email&utm_source=getresponse​congrats.
> ​




Ohhhh now I can do even more pretentious gear spreads! Woo!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Wow you lucky dog!



Aren't I?! I should go buy a lotto ticket [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 3, 2015)

Well I Enter a Contest once at B&H for an all paid trip to Africa worth over 15,000 sadly for me I didn't win. I was really hoping for a  chance to get dumped over in a safari vehicle by a mad charging elephant or my limbs torn off by a ferocious lion. Congrats Mr. Lucky


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2015)

WHoa.   Super Lucky Jake.

That reminds me .... as I add up the cost of me helping you the other week it comes up to, ironically, close to $6,000.
wanna trade ?
lmao

Good luck in selecting your new gear and giving us all a review of it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> WHoa.   Super Lucky Jake.
> 
> That reminds me .... as I add up the cost of me helping you the other week it comes up to, ironically, close to $6,000.
> wanna trade ?
> ...



Haha, it was great help, but I'm not sure I could value it at 6k.... And they are sending me a full set of the B2's, with all the modifiers and air remote. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You suck!
> 
> That is seriously cool dude!!!


Let me guess,
Canadians were excluded from the GiveAway right ?
because, well ... you know the way Canadians are.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You suck!
> ...



Nope! It was international [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You suck!
> ...









See!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoop2622 (Jun 3, 2015)

congrats bro!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

scoop2622 said:


> congrats bro!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

Not trying to rain on anyone's parade but have you any idea what the shipping is going to cost you?


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats man! Beers on you.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Not trying to rain on anyone's parade but have you any idea what the shipping is going to cost you?





Free shipping for the U.S. Only international winners have to pay shipping..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool. Enjoy and be sure to post up some photo of and stuff you shot with it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm sure he's only going to take pictures of domesticated house cats with the new equipment !


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I'm sure he's only going to take pictures of domesticated house cats with the new equipment !



I've actually never properly photographed my cats, haha. A fun selfie is the first shot on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 4, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Not trying to rain on anyone's parade but have you any idea what the shipping is going to cost you?



Wait til he gets the tax bill
Really cool for you, congrats Jake.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to rain on anyone's parade but have you any idea what the shipping is going to cost you?
> ...



Yeah I'm pretty excited about that tax bit... But hey. For that much free stuff I can handle it [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

If there's no 1099 it doesn't exist.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> If there's no 1099 it doesn't exist.


I'm sure there will be. I think Profoto and SLR lounge will be above board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

Have they asked for your SSN?


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Have they asked for your SSN?



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> If there's no 1099 it doesn't exist.



1099 or it didn't happen.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

Well w/o that there's no report to Big Brother. Enjoy your new lighting.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 5, 2015)

Woah! That's pretty amazing Jake, congratulations. I don't have any idea about any of them but can't wait to see what you can do with your new gears.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Woah! That's pretty amazing Jake, congratulations. I don't have any idea about any of them but can't wait to see what you can do with your new gears.



Thanks! Two things really excite me about these--the ability to overpower the sun, and the proper high speed sync. Can't wait to shoot at 1/1000 with flash!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2015)

Time to update your signature  haha


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> Time to update your signature  haha



Not until the gear is in hand, haha. [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Time to update your signature  haha
> ...


Did they say how long it would take? I hope it doesn't take like 6 months or something...


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



No official word yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


Well thats bummer, like seeing your first boob and knowing you're not getting lai.........nevermind lol

Keep us posted! I'm super excited for you, so I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



Hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 5, 2015)

unpopular said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > If there's no 1099 it doesn't exist.
> ...


He needs to ship it to me so that I can confirm that it was shipped.
Then I'll send it on to him .... sooner or later


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > MartinCrabtree said:
> ...



Haha is that how I'm supposed to do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allenc873 (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG !! congrats   very jealous right now lol


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm excited now! The gear should be in this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 11, 2015)

I never win anything  

Congrats!!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I never win anything
> 
> Congrats!!




After this I won't win anything for the rest of my life! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighatphotography (Jun 12, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I was under the impression that nobody actually ever won these things!
> 
> From now on, I'm entering EVERYTHING.



I won a amazing editing rig that was priced around $3000 but then I found out I had to pay taxes on it.... Not a happy camper.


Oh and CONGRATS! you are a lucky lucky man.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 13, 2015)

kathyt said:


> Awesome!



Thanks Kathy! Getting antsy about the delivery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2015)

The gear has arrived!! Just a few more hours of work and then I get to play with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Jun 16, 2015)

awesome!!! those are some fancy lights


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2015)

I was just thinking about this today! Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2015)

This just in: the gear is awesome, but the speed rings I need to attach the modifiers and really see the awesomeness of the gear managed to not find their way into my box... So I still have to wait a few more days. Darn! 

But the kit is oh so sexy. Fancy. Sturdy. Cool. Epic. I think I might love this setup, a lot. Can't wait to really put it to the test in the next week or two!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 24, 2015)

We needs the pics!!!


----------

